# There's an MIA Jaguar bass now.



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 7, 2014)

WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT

American Standard Jaguar® Bass | Jaguar® Bass Guitars | Fender® Bass Guitars


----------



## Murmel (Jul 7, 2014)

I thought the existing ones were MIA, just low-end MIAs', kinda like the American Special series. They were considerably more expensive than other MIM models.
I like that these have Precision pickups instead of 2 jazz'. If I had enough money that I could get one without it impacting my finances I grab one in a blink.

Unfortunately that's not the case


----------



## Necris (Jul 7, 2014)

Seconding the WANT wall. That olympic white, that sunburst. I want to touch them.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 7, 2014)

The previous "high end" (non-Chinese) Jaguar basses were MIJ. Great basses. I wanted a CAR one with matching headstock very badly.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 7, 2014)

If only they had a 5 string version... Otherwise do want!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Jul 7, 2014)

I'd like to see Fender reverse the P pickup.

And frak the 4 colors that Fender makes everything in, get adventurous!, bring back Sherwood Green, Shoreline Gold, Capri Orange...


----------



## synrgy (Jul 7, 2014)

TheEmptyCell said:


> I'd like to see Fender reverse the P pickup.
> 
> And frak the 4 colors that Fender makes everything in, get adventurous!, bring back Sherwood Green, Shoreline Gold, Capri Orange...



That's how they want people to feel. Then - in theory - they'll be more willing to shell out the extra $$ when the company releases 'limited' instruments in those colors.


----------



## rockskate4x (Jul 8, 2014)

i got the squier version of these (vintage modified i think) for my first bass. Definitely digging the P/J combo for versatility, the J bass neck for feel, and the Jag body for looks. It has such a wonderful combination of features for an excellent all around normal bass guitar. The only thing I don't care for in this American model are the goofy slider switches and roller pots, but that is a very minor complaint. I'd gladly own one of these


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 8, 2014)

I...don't understand the appeal.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 8, 2014)

HaMMerHeD said:


> I...don't understand the appeal.



Fantastic tone in a new format is what is appealing.
I'm no Fender historian, but as far as I know there haven't been any American Fender Jags for quite some time, if ever. For MIA purists, this is very good news.

Jaguar basses usually have aa JJ configuration, too. the PJ is what makes me salivate.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 8, 2014)

No joke. P/J combo with a Jazz neck (right?) on a different-but-still-traditional body style? Yes, please. If it had neck binding to go with it, I'd have to buy new pants.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jul 8, 2014)

Still...There are many PJ basses out there. Most of them don't look like a sun-melted Gumby figurine.

Eh...I guess you have to be a Fender fan. I just can't dig on endless rehashes of the same tired old designs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 8, 2014)

HaMMerHeD said:


> I...don't understand the appeal.



People who don't like Jag basses have no souls.


----------

